# Keine Analogen Sender empfangbar [ HVR 900 - em28xx ]

## Fratzko

Hi,

habe den Hybrid-Stick HVR 900 von Hauptauge und bin nach dieser Anleitung gegangen: 

http://konstantin.filtschew.de/blog/2006/11/30/howto-hauppauge-hvr-900-dvb-t-tuner-unter-linux-nutzen-2/

Alles lief reibungslos, hier einige Ausgaben:

dmesg

```

em28xx v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

em28xx new video device (2040:6502): interface 0, class 255

em28xx: device is attached to a USB 2.0 bus

em28xx: you're using the experimental/unstable tree from mcentral.de

em28xx: there's also a stable tree available but which is limited to

em28xx: linux <=2.6.19.2

em28xx: it's fine to use this driver but keep in mind that it will move

em28xx: to http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel as soon as it's

em28xx: proved to be stable

em28xx #0: Alternate settings: 8

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 0, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 1, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 2, max size= 1448

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 3, max size= 2048

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 4, max size= 2304

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 5, max size= 2580

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 6, max size= 2892

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 7, max size= 3072

attach_inform: eeprom detected.

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 00: 1a eb 67 95 40 20 02 65 d0 12 5c 03 82 1e 6a 18

....

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom f0: 1f f0 74 02 01 00 01 79 5f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

EEPROM ID= 0x9567eb1a

Vendor/Product ID= 2040:6502

AC97 audio (5 sample rates)

500mA max power

Table at 0x24, strings=0x1e82, 0x186a, 0x0000

tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 65018, rev B2C0, serial# 2070070

tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Xceive XC3028 (idx 120, type 71)

tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xd4)

tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is None (idx 0)

tveeprom 0-0050: has radio

em28xx #0: V4L2 VBI device registered as /dev/vbi0

em28xx #0: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0

em28xx #0: Found Hauppauge WinTV HVR 900

usbcore: registered new interface driver em28xx

em28xx_v4l2_read 13

em28xx_v4l2_read 13

```

lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ca:1836 Ricoh Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2040:6502 Hauppauge 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 062a:0000 Creative Labs 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

em28xx                 86708  0 

dvb_core               69032  0 

xc3028_tuner           11776  0 

tun                    11520  1 

sonypi                 20504  0 

nvidia               7809920  26 

compat_ioctl32          5120  1 em28xx

ir_common              37380  1 em28xx

videodev               28032  1 em28xx

v4l2_common            18560  2 em28xx,videodev

v4l1_compat            16388  2 em28xx,videodev

tveeprom               17424  1 em28xx

i2c_core               21888  3 em28xx,xc3028_tuner,tveeprom

ipw3945                92448  0 

ieee80211              30792  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         8448  1 ieee80211

iwl3945               148596  0 

snd_hda_intel         256668  1 

sony_laptop            31196  0 

```

xawtv -hwscan

```

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.23-gentoo-r8)

looking for available devices

/dev/video0: OK                         [ -device /dev/video0 ]

    type : v4l2

    name : Hauppauge WinTV HVR 900

    flags:  capture tuner 

```

scantv -C /dev/vbi0

```

please select your TV norm

   0: PAL-BG

   1: PAL-DK

   2: PAL-I

   3: NTSC

   4: SECAM L

   5: SECAM LC

   6: SECAM K1

   7: PAL-M

nr ? 0

please select a frequency table

   0: us-bcast

   1: us-cable

   2: us-cable-hrc

   3: japan-bcast

   4: japan-cable

   5: europe-west

   6: europe-east

   7: italy

   8: newzealand

   9: australia

  10: ireland

  11: france

  12: china-bcast

  13: southafrica

  14: argentina

  15: australia-optus

  16: russia

nr ? 5

[global]

freqtab = europe-west

[defaults]

input = Television

norm = PAL-BG

scanning channel list europe-west...

E2   ( 48.25 MHz): no station

E3   ( 55.25 MHz): no station

....

69   (855.25 MHz): no station

```

xawtv -c /dev/video0 -vbidev /dev/vbi0 

- Kann mit den Pfeiltasten durch die Sender zappen, wird aber natürlich nichts angezeigt und nach jedem zap kommt eine timeout Meldung und ich muss das ganze mit strg+C abbrechen.

```

 xawtv -c /dev/video0 -vbidev /dev/vbi0        

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.23-gentoo-r8)

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

/dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

v4l2: oops: select timeout

v4l2: oops: select timeout

```

tvtime -d /dev/video0

- tvtime starten aber bleibt schwarz, nichts zu machen, nichts zu klicken, muss auch hier mit strg+C abbrechen.

```

Running tvtime 1.0.2.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /home/f.kasmis/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

```

Ich will nur die anlogen Senden, unter Win funktionierts natürlich. Laufe jetzt schon seit ner Woche im Internet rum, um dieses Problem zu beheben, leider immernoch ohne Erfolg.

Habe schon mein Rechner mit mythtv, kaffeine etc. zugemüllt, aber alles ohne Erfolg.

Die Karte wird anscheinend erkannt, aber irgendwas muss da ja noch schief sein, da scantv keine Sender findet ...

----------

## 178238

Morgen Fratzko,

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit einen solche solchen "Hybrid-TV" Stick ausgeliehen und bin dabei nach einer ähnlichen Anleitung vorgegangen. Das Problem war bei mir absolut identisch. Lösen konnte ich das ganze dadurch, dass ich einfach eine andere Firmware ausprobiert habe. Diese war zwar den Angaben nach garnicht für meinen Stick geeignet, allerdings hatte ich danach Bild und mit einem "sox -r 32000 -w -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp" (wobei oss sicher nicht die beste Lösung ist/war) auch Ton. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das bei dir auch hilft, immerhin habe ich keine Ahnung warum bei mir eine andere (eigentlich inkompatieble?) Firmware das Problem gelöst hat, aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

Ansonsten: Da ich davon ausgehe das du einen aktuellen Kernel verwendest, hast du das im Howto erwähnte v4l-dvb-experimental verwendet? 

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## Fratzko

Hi,

 *derlumpi wrote:*   

> Ansonsten: Da ich davon ausgehe das du einen aktuellen Kernel verwendest, hast du das im Howto erwähnte v4l-dvb-experimental verwendet? 

 

Verwende momentan v4l-dvb-kernel, da die Anleitung ja alt ist und heute das Stable früher das Experimental war. Laut dieser Seite: http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel/ ist der erst nen paar Wochen alt. Hatte aber natürlich die Experimental auch schon drauf und es gab auch immer nen hin und her  :Smile:  Aber auch leider ohne Erfolg. ( soll ich wieder zu dem experimental wechseln ? )

Welche firmware soll ich denn nehmen, einfach mal nen anderen ausprobieren ?

Edit: http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel/ und http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-experimental/ scheinen momentan gleich zu sein.

----------

## Fratzko

Hat keiner ne Idee?

Es sieht so aus das alles richtig eingebunden ist, nur funktioniert es immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

